# Old fashioned summer sausage.



## isitdoneyet (Mar 4, 2018)

Made 45 pounds of "old fashioned summer sausage" yesterday. We have been making this stuff for years. 2-1 ratio of lean beef to pork, salt , pepper, cure#2. Mix salt and pepper on cubed meat and grind with medium plate. Dissolve cure in cold water and pour over ground meat, then grind second time. After second grind mix to get the proper meat paste consistency. Stuff into 55-60mm beef middles. Hang to dry for couple hours. After casings are dry, cold smoke for 6 hours. Will do this 3 times. After 3rd time they will hang in a cold area for 4-6 weeks till they dry out 30-40%. Here they are after stuffing waiting to dry out before the 1st cold smoke. 






Will post some pics after the 3rd smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks like a great start!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2018)

Very nice lookin' sticks..  I'm jealous..


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 4, 2018)

Like the beef middles...I am not a fan of collagen casings at all.


----------



## isitdoneyet (Mar 10, 2018)

An update.
after 3 5hr cold smoke sessions.





after 1 week hanging


----------



## Tim S (Jan 15, 2021)

isitdoneyet said:


> Made 45 pounds of "old fashioned summer sausage" yesterday. We have been making this stuff for years. 2-1 ratio of lean beef to pork, salt , pepper, cure#2. Mix salt and pepper on cubed meat and grind with medium plate. Dissolve cure in cold water and pour over ground meat, then grind second time. After second grind mix to get the proper meat paste consistency. Stuff into 55-60mm beef middles. Hang to dry for couple hours. After casings are dry, cold smoke for 6 hours. Will do this 3 times. After 3rd time they will hang in a cold area for 4-6 weeks till they dry out 30-40%. Here they are after stuffing waiting to dry out before the 1st cold smoke.
> View attachment 356166
> 
> Will post some pics after the 3rd smoke.


So you cold smoke for 18 hours then?


----------



## isitdoneyet (Jan 15, 2021)

Tim S said:


> So you cold smoke for 18 hours then?


Yes ,3     5-6 hr. sessions


----------

